

Ask HN: How do you backup your lastpass data? - vbcr

I have heard about lastpass here on HN a few years back and have been a happy premium customer since. My only concern is that I could not find a automatic way to backup my lastpass data so that I can set it up to run daily&#x2F;weekly&#x2F;monthly.<p>Do any of you who use lastpass set this thing up. Is there any tool&#x2F;script that does this?
======
cwt
What do you mean by backing it up? You can export and import csv files and
other password managers but all your password data is saved to lastpass as an
encrypted blob. Are you looking to automate your plain text csv export?

